# FS: Fish Pond Gore Range Fly Fishing Vest $70



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Used gore range vest from fish pond. It is in great shape with no tears or stains. It has removable foam fly holders and tons of pockets. The only problem with it is that it is missing the zipper on one of the chest pockets. I've been to lazy to look into getting it repaired but I assume fish pond or a tailor can do it pretty easy. Asking $70. Text 801 367-o360. Located in Lehi but infrequently travel up to Kaysville.

.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

